# What does "budding process" have to do with bread making??



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive recently started using a lot of yeast lately to make breads and doughnuts. But i was asked about the budding process, amd i havent a clue what it is! Could anyone help me please??


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I hope I'm not doing some sort of homework for you.

Yeast grows very fast and reproduces. From the larger yeast cell will divide off a smaller cell

that will grow. This is the budding process. Maybe ;>D

pan


----------

